# Biker aus Hameln-Pyrmont



## secretdanny (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

gibt es hier Biker aus der Region Hameln-Pyrmont? 
Wohne selbst seit zwei Jahren in Bad Pyrmont und bin vorher hauptsächlich im Ith und im Deister unterwegs gewesen. Die Pyrmonter Berge habe ich bisher hauptsächlich allein erkundet. Würde mich aber gern zukünftig einer Gruppe anschließen, falls es hier in der Umgebung eine gibt.


----------



## lets-go (31. Mai 2009)

Hi! Ich bin Oktober 2008 hinzugezogen, aber nach Rinteln, zusammen mit meinem Teamkollegen, und wir beide haben das Gefuhl, dass es auch in Rinteln sehr wenige MTB-Fahrer gibt  Also fahren wir alleine (d.h. ich alleine und er alleine)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## secretdanny (2. Juni 2009)

Grüß dich lets-go,

wir bauen für solche Fälle gerade eine Regional-Community für das gesamte Weserbergland auf (siehe meine Signatur), wo wir die Möglichkeit schaffen möchten, Bikern aus dem Weserbergland eine zentrale Plattform zu geben um neue Kontakte zu knüpfen und vor Ort gleichgesinnte Bike-Partner für gemeinsame Ausflüge zu finden. 
Wenn du magst: wir planen gerade ein erstes MTB-Treffen für Samstag, den 6. Juni 2009 in Bad Pyrmont zum gemeinsamen Kennenlernen und einer gemeinsamen, kleinen Ausfahrt.

Viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## lets-go (2. Juni 2009)

Hey! Wir sind beide beeindruckt, klingt ganz nach "Action". Am Samstag wurden wir gerne vorbeischauen, bitte nur um Info: wo? um wieviel Uhr? Dann sind wir dabei!


----------



## secretdanny (3. Juni 2009)

Nähere Infos gibt es hier.

Eine genaue Streckenlänge können wir noch nicht vorgeben, da wir erst mal schauen, wer sich alles zu diesem ersten Treffen einfindet und wie fit die jeweiligen Teilnehmer sind, sodass niemand benachteiligt wird.


----------



## lets-go (3. Juni 2009)

Also wir sind dabei!  Ich werde mich sogleich einloggen um weitere Infos zu lesen.


----------



## secretdanny (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo lets_go,

hab´s grad schon gesehen )) Freut mich, dass ihr dabei seid!!! Wird bestimmt eine lustige Runde ;-)


----------



## lets-go (7. Juni 2009)

Tja, und wir haben uns nicht gestellt; in Rinteln hat es so sehr geregnet, dass wir die Fahrt nach Bad Pyrmont aufgeben mussten


----------



## secretdanny (1. Juli 2009)

Schade!!! Eine kurze Info vorher wäre nett gewesen, da wir gut eine halbe Stunde auf euch gewartet haben. Aber vielleicht beim nächsten Mal ;-)
Am jetzigen Sonntag steht auch wieder ein Treffen an: Start in Daspe und Strecke richtung Bodenwerder...


----------



## Apfelschale (12. Juli 2009)

Hi, komme auch aus dem Weserbergland.
Um genauer zu werden aus Aerzen. Das liegt quasi in der Mitte auf der
Strecke Hameln - Pyrmont. 
Was fahrt ihr denn so?? Also ich meine seit ihr schnell unterwegs oder
nur gemütliche touren?? Suche schon seit langem Leute aus dem Weser-
bergland mit denen man trainieren kann.


----------



## Madeba (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,
im Raum Hameln gibt es auch die Weserbikeländer (.com !) und die Süntelbiker.
Die Süntelbiker nehmen immer wieder gerne "Gäste" mit auf Touren, Kommunikation  und Geselligkeit  stehen dabei aber gerne mal vor dem sportlichen Ehrgeiz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marderschaden (23. Juli 2009)

Moin,
mich hat seit diesem Jahr auch das mtb-fieber gepackt.
Strecken...Schweineberg, Klüt, ab und zu Ith, Süntel von Unsen 
über Jahnhütte...Süntelturm...Hohenstein...Blutbachtal zurück ist meine
Lieblingsstrecke.
Kondition bergauf und Ausdauer sind schon recht gut (jogge seit
vielen Jahren regelmäßig). Leider "schleiche" ich immer noch die Abfahrten und Trails runter. Arbeite daran.
Bin vor einigen Wochen meine erste Transalp gefahren.
Einmal am Berg umgefallen und mußte mir auch noch von unserer
Guidin das mtb einen verschütteten Abhang rauftragen lassen.
So was blödes 
Aber ich spare schon für ein neues Bike nextes Jahr.

cu
Manni


----------



## wolfk (3. September 2009)

Die gibt es in Hameln auch - mit einem wöchentlichen Fahrtreff.

http://www.hacko-hameln.de/


----------



## Rohloff Gisi (7. September 2009)

Nabend

Ich komm aus Kleinenberg. Das ist 3 km von Bad Pyrmont entfernt. Kann leider diese woche nicht fahren, da ich nen Arbeitsunfall hatte und mein Fuß heftig geprellt ist. Für die Zukunft könnten wir uns aber verabreden und ne runde Heizen. Freu mich drauf.

mfg MArio


----------



## secretdanny (7. September 2009)

Hi Mario,

ist ja ein Katzensprung ;-) Dann schau mal bei uns rein. Momentan werden es mehr und mehr Termine in punkto gemeinsam Biken


----------



## Rohloff Gisi (7. September 2009)

wie verabredet ihr euch denn?


----------



## secretdanny (7. September 2009)

Über die Teilnehmerliste (registrierte Mitglieder) hier: http://www.weserbikeland.de/weserbergland/veranstaltungen.php?log=1 

Sieht zwar noch etwas chaotisch aus, wird aber ziemlich bald überarbeitet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cFuture (26. September 2009)

Hallo,
seit jetzt fast zwei Jahren wohne ich im Extertal und Radl hier so in der Gegend rum.
Aerzen - Extertal ist ja nicht so weit, vielleicht könnte man ja mal eine Tour machen. Ich kenne mich allerdings hier in der Gegend nicht so gut aus und mein Navi habe aus Zeigründen noch nicht richtig im Einsatz.


Beste Grüsse




Apfelschale schrieb:


> Hi, komme auch aus dem Weserbergland.
> Um genauer zu werden aus Aerzen. Das liegt quasi in der Mitte auf der
> Strecke Hameln - Pyrmont.
> Was fahrt ihr denn so?? Also ich meine seit ihr schnell unterwegs oder
> ...


----------



## Apfelschale (26. September 2009)

Wohne ab jetzt in Göttingen -.-
schade


----------

